# A Questions About Pregnancy



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

hey All,

i know the about the marrige and pregancy in Dubai, but i have a question if a mulim girl is pregnant and she is unmarried and now wanna get married before the delivery in Dubai and she goes for medical as per the laws of Dubai (Health Certificate for Marriage/Nikah) so in that medical treatment of XRay and Blood Test will doctors or Labs will knwo that girl is pregnant and will make a fuss?

Or the blood test will not detect her pregnancy?

Please answer, thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Blood tests can tell if you are pregnant.. .. Find out what they check your blood for. If you are having an x ray you should always let them know you are pregnant,
I am so sorry to hear of your dilemma good luck


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Maiden for the reply, but i heared they only test for Aida Thelsemia i am still not sure about blood test and xray. anyone can help?



MaidenScotland said:


> Blood tests can tell if you are pregnant.. .. Find out what they check your blood for. If you are having an x ray you should always let them know you are pregnant,
> I am so sorry to hear of your dilemma good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sub0 said:


> Thanks Maiden for the reply, but i heared they only test for Aida Thelsemia i am still not sure about blood test and xray. anyone can help?




Is there an official place you have to have these tests done or can you go to any doctor?
If you can visit any doctor then why not try and track down a western doctor who will probably be more sympathetic to your plight.


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Only Ministry of health can do test 



MaidenScotland said:


> Is there an official place you have to have these tests done or can you go to any doctor?
> If you can visit any doctor then why not try and track down a western doctor who will probably be more sympathetic to your plight.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a read of this previous thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/65733-query-about-marriage-dubai.html


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

i may ve wrong but in the health check for women i think the do a pregnancy check.... again i might be wrong


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I went for a medical and as my form said single they didn't ask me if I could be pregnant but my friends who is married they did ask her, this was just prior to the chest xray. The bloods I believe are routine hiv/tb etc I doubt they do a pregnancy test but who knows. Your friend will have to tell them she is pregnant prior to the xray IF she is told to go for one, from what I can gather the chest xray send to be a random selection! Good luck x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> I went for a medical and as my form said single they didn't ask me if I could be pregnant but my friends who is married they did ask her, this was just prior to the chest xray. The bloods I believe are routine hiv/tb etc I doubt they do a pregnancy test but who knows. Your friend will have to tell them she is pregnant prior to the xray IF she is told to go for one, from what I can gather the chest xray send to be a random selection! Good luck x


I think this was for your residency? OP is asking about the blood test to get married.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahhh! my mistake! Sorry!! Yes that was for my residency, I've no idea about the blood tests for marriage but good luck x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think this should answer your question - you have to scroll down a bit http://www.dubaifaqs.com/marriage-in-dubai.php

It doesn't seem that pregnancy is included. Good luck!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I wouldn't even chance it in this country. You know that everything written online must be taken with a grain of salt (sand?) here. I'm betting that they do run the panel for pregnancy for your marriage blood test. They just don't tell you. 

Options:

*You go and get your panel - they test it without your permission - you go to jail and get deported.

*You go and get your panel - they don't test for it - you sneak around the system

*You leave the country and get married and come back pregnant - all is fine.

Why risk it? Just leave and get married elsewhere. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would agree with that Mike, but I just wondered if the lady in question may not be able to leave, which is why I did the research to see if I could find out.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Being muslim... she as well as the man in this situation, knows the risks. Just leave. Why anyone risks it is beyond me.


----------



## Illusion (Jan 6, 2012)

I know someone that was in this situation...

The 2 people ended up flying to Sri Lanka. They got married, then came straight back to Dubai.

I wouldn't risk anything here.


----------

